# Modular Lecture Videos for the Civil PE Exam + Workshops



## civilized_naah (Oct 15, 2012)

See the detailed posting in the VENDORS section for specifics on Lecture videos &amp; workshops from Dr. Indranil Goswami


----------



## civilized_naah (Jan 16, 2013)

The roster for the PE-CIVIL online course taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami is closing this Friday (January 18). Course start date is Tuesday January 29th


----------

